# Kefir



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi Friends, just wondering if anybody has had luck using Kefir I was given some by my dietition she said take it for 2 months and all my promblems would go away, it very different then yorgurt it taste more like butter milk. I was just wondering if anybody on this site has used it and found it to be helpful. I hear offten that lots of people with IBS are sensitive to milk I just wondering if a person is sensitive to milk if it would still be good to drink kefir becuause of all the potential benifical bacteria? Anyways just thougt I would see what people exerpiance have been.Thanks Andrew


----------



## lorilou (May 9, 2003)

I have recently strted making a kefir soothie for breakfast- every other day... but I also began a good quality probiotic too- am going well even though i am also in process of weaning off reglan... soo i thinkit may be helping... i have heard of great benefits from kefir- other than just helping stomache woes... with some fresh fuit ya cant beat it... i buy the plain and use my own fruit. it certainly can tt hurt to try. :0 best wishesGod blesslori


----------



## aaltimas1 (Aug 15, 2010)

I found out that there are two types of Kefir, one that is made with milk and one that is made using sugar water, I not sure if it helping right now, because I have not been keeping it simple, trying to many things at once. I wish I could let the forum know if Kefir was helping me but right now I have gotten a flare up and I am in alot of gut pain. Thanks lori for the reply will keep trying and best of luck to you as well.


----------

